# GTD...what does it mean.



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

What does it mean?
GTD 
Is it just a normal turbo diesel car?


----------



## compu_85 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (third_eye92)*

Gran Turismo Diesel (just like GTI is Gran Turismo fuel Injection) 
It means it has a turbo, intercooled, 1.6l making 90 HP, and nicer interior trim.
-Jason


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

Awsome, thanks for the info!
I can assume one of these is rather rare..?


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

I don't think any such thing was ever sold in North America. It's really easy to put a badge on a plain ordinary car, though ...


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (third_eye92)*

They are rare even in Germany.


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, Just saw the badge on TMtuning and got me asking the question.
Anyone have any links showing the features?


----------



## compu_85 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

Ya, those were never sold in North America.
We got the 48 HP 1.5, 52 HP 1.6, 60 HP ECOdiesel, and the 74 (?) HP TD. 
-Jason


----------



## Jaceb-GT (Jun 12, 2005)

The 1.6 TD's that we got were 68hp.
GTD's were 80-85 hp with the intercooler.


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd love to get my hands on one of these intercoolers. 
Anyone have any pics?


----------



## compu_85 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (third_eye92)*









-Jason


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (third_eye92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *third_eye92* »_What does it mean?
GTD 
Is it just a normal turbo diesel car?









means we can't get it in NA.. what a shame the rest of the world gets all the other great options..


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

mm I agree, I'd love to have one of these beasts. What kind of interior differences did they have?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (third_eye92)*

Hmm there's one of those in a scrapyard near me. The intercooler looks good, but I think a proper FMIC would be more effective.
Old hat now though I'm afraid being a 1.6. Might be fun with an AFN in it though


----------



## gti_mkIII (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (compu_85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *compu_85* »_Gran Turismo Diesel (just like GTI is Gran Turismo fuel Injection) 
It means it has a turbo, intercooled, 1.6l making 90 HP, and nicer interior trim.
-Jason

GTi stands for Grand Turismo International (except in italian)


----------



## YukonAudi (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (gti_mkIII)*

I've heard of these in other forums but never seen pics before. I think I could squeeze something like that under the hood of my car.
Thanks for posting the pic.
Cheers


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (YukonAudi)*

Im picking up a g60 intercooler soon. Should work perfectly!!
Anyone have any specs on the interior?
I hear recaro is an option?


----------



## zagarusvw (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (third_eye92)*

i jsut got the Jetta GTD badge for my car... I figured now that im intercooled, straight piped, and boosting more along with some fuel pump tweaks and recaro interior and many other goodies i can sport the badge


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (zagarusvw)*

Did you notice a big difference with the intercooler? I've been contemplating picking up a G60 setup and trying it out.


----------



## zagarusvw (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (third_eye92)*

i went from just a 15psi boosting TD, to a FMIC'd and straight piped TD. There was a significant power difference with just those two mods alone but it really made a difference once the fuel pump was tweaked to supply the newly cooled air with more bang.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (gti_mkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_mkIII* »_
GTi stands for Grand Turismo International (except in italian)

vw never said what it meant.


----------



## third_eye92 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (zagarusvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zagarusvw* »_i went from just a 15psi boosting TD, to a FMIC'd and straight piped TD. There was a significant power difference with just those two mods alone but it really made a difference once the fuel pump was tweaked to supply the newly cooled air with more bang.


Right on man. My fuel pump is tweaked as well but I may be over fueling a little bit. I need to get my boost up. definitely excited to see how it work after intercooler and boost control.


----------



## zagarusvw (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (third_eye92)*

well think of this, back before i tweaked the fuel pump i was pretty much equal to a 1.8L 16V. TD's can be made fun little cars with great mileage! I roadtrip all the time and its affordable, and i do it in style


----------



## gti_mkIII (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: GTD...what does it mean. (Trev0rBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trev0rBr* »_
vw never said what it meant.

thats what it means...GTi was a race through italy...if its not that then im assuming its grand touring injection.
and gli is grand luxury injection.
edit: and gtd is grand touring diesel


_Modified by gti_mkIII at 7:15 PM 8-16-2007_


----------



## Focal_Point (Sep 13, 2009)

gti_mkIII said:


> _..if its not that then im assuming its grand touring injection.
> and gli is grand luxury injection.edit: and gtd is grand touring diesel
> 
> 
> _


this is all correct.

and yes, bump from the grave, because i came across this in a search.


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

zagarusvw said:


> i jsut got the Jetta GTD badge for my car... I figured now that im intercooled, straight piped, and boosting more along with some fuel pump tweaks and recaro interior and many other goodies i can sport the badge


LOL. Me too.









I figure since I'm tuned hotter than the factory GTD with the same size brakes and bigger swaybars, it's ok if I wear the badge.


----------

